# العداد الرقمي الالكتروني



## muhammat (24 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي الكرام كلنا نعرف العداد الالكتروني بتاع الكهربا يلي مجود في بيوتنا كلنا 
انا ومن مدة بحاول اعمل برنامج يوقف العداد بس شكلو عنيد قوي 

هوة معتمد على فكرة اليمون كتنرول ايوا زي مقول ليكم

وعاوز مساعدتكم لاتمام المشروع دا

مقدرتش اعرف الدور يلي بيستقبلو العداد على شان اتحكم بيه 
فخلونا نشتغل حاجة حلوة اسمنا نشتغل ونشتغل يعني

وليكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------

